# Best leather cleaner and conditioner



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking to clean some MK4 Golf R32 seats.

Ive used Gliptone before but wondered if there's anything better?


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Don't bother with a conditioner mate, it can't penetrate the coating on your leather, all you need is DR leather wipes or liquid:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gliptone Leather Cleaner for me.

Protect with Gtechniq L1.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use the TW one, cream coloured. Works well enough for me.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Zaino Z9 & Z10 then GTechniq L1 :thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Leather Cleaner and Leather Sealant worked for me. And I occasionally give the seats a wipe over using Dr Leather wipes :thumb: job done :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Ive got on well with Angel Wax "heaven for leather", have used Dr.Leather wipes in the past and have found them just as good.


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the autoglym stuff


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Another +1 for Dr Leather wipes - have only started using them recently but seem to work really well.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Furniture Clinic cleaner has been recommended highly on here in then past.

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Cleaners_Conditioners.php


----------



## Sam1609 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr leather.....never use anything else & no need to. Modern leather doesn't need conditioning as it's coated. I have dr leather spray.....great for maintenance - just spray onto a microfibre & wipe over or if really grubby use it with Raceglaze leather brush & agitate....comes up like new & smells amazing!


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Another +1 for Dr leather, simply the best cleaner out there imo, I don't think I've read about a single person who has ever been disappointed or gone back to any other product after trying. It's one purchase you won't regret.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr Leather Wipes ... Used for the first time today and they're brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## Sam1609 (Mar 25, 2014)

123HJMS said:


> Dr Leather Wipes ... Used for the first time today and they're brilliant! :thumb:


The wipes are great and very practical, but i personally prefer the spray as it gives a little more flexibility on how it can be applied and for the same cost.:thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

123HJMS said:


> Dr Leather Wipes ... Used for the first time today and they're brilliant! :thumb:


Just out of interest, what car and what colour


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

www.lttsolutions.co.uk/auto-ultra-foam.html
^^ The pro's choice


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If I was going to buy a specific leather product it would either be the Dr Leather or the LTT stuff


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I think we can also say our product is a 'Pro's Choice' coining the phrase from DJ X-Ray - our sales are up over 1000% from last year and now we are selling very large amounts to both detailers and retailers :wave:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

realist said:


> Just out of interest, what car and what colour


It's a renault megane with black leather


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Ah, nice, mine are cream and after cleaning with a variety of others dr leather removed more dirt and got rid of the wear shine, top product:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

realist said:


> Ah, nice, mine are cream and after cleaning with a variety of others dr leather removed more dirt and got rid of the wear shine, top product:thumb:


Mine are only half leather but the [email protected] they pulled off was amazing and got rid of the shine also :thumb:


----------



## Charlie9325 (May 5, 2011)

Angel Wax Heaven for Leather cleans and restores like new

Any suggestions for cleaning seat belts !!!


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Angelwax Heaven. It's the best I have used


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a pack of (25)3M leather wipes off the bay for £2.70. Tried them tonight and was very impressed. They pulled a lot of dirt from my seats and steering wheel leaving them a nice matte finish, like when they were new,gorgeous smell too. Can get 12 packs for £12 plus £4 p+p, direct from 3M,I'm definitely ordering some more. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I tried these once, they cleaned quite well but left the seats slippery


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the Muc-Off leather cleaner and conditioner. It cleaned and conditioned the leather with minimal effort on my 3 week old (at the time) Range Rover. :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

realist said:


> I tried these once, they cleaned quite well but left the seats slippery


Yeah mine were same at first but after a couple hours theyre ok again.
Mike


----------

